# OVER 1 MILLION DOWNLOADS - FREE TEEN FANTASY



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

MARKED, SOUL GUARDIANS BOOK 1
by Kim Richardson

*OVER 1 MILLION DOWNLOADS*

Sixteen-year-old Kara Nightingale is unpopular, awkward and positively ordinary-that is until one day she is struck by a bus and dies...

Within moments her life changes from ordinary to extraordinary as she wakes up in a mysterious world with a new career-as a rookie for the Guardian Angel Legion. Kara is pulled into the supernatural where monkeys drive the elevators, oracles scurry above giant crystal balls and where demons feed on the souls of mortals.

When an Elemental child is kidnapped, Kara is sent on a danger-filled quest and plunges into a situation more dangerous and deadly than anything she could ever imagine.

From the best-selling author comes this captivating, funny debut novel and winner of the Readers' Favorite Award.

Marked (Soul Guardians, Book 1)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

*MARKED*, Soul Guardians Book 1 - YA Fantasy

*READERS FAVORITE - BOOK REVIEWS AND AWARDS*

Reviewed by Sylvia H. for ReadersFavorite.com

In Marked, Soul Guardians Book One by Kim Richardson, Kara Nightingale is chosen to be part of the legion of angels who are chosen to become guardian angels, or soul savers. After sixteen-year-old Kara is hit by a bus, her soul is saved, and she becomes one of the chosen: a guardian angel for others whose lives suddenly ended as tragically as hers did. The story follows Kara and her guardian angel keeper, petty officer David, as they attempt to save souls from the demons and as they try to keep the demons at bay. At the same time, they must guard their own angel life force from the demons. Kara and David's soul saving assignments become much more difficult when they discover that the demons are actually after Kara and that she has been "marked." The story continues with Kara being forced to prove she is innocent of being a traitor. She is sent on a life changing special assignment, or "Life Quest," that will change life as she knows it forever.

I really loved this book from the beginning to the end, and I can't wait to read the sequel, Book Two. I really enjoyed how Kim Richardson's story takes unexpected twists and turns at almost every angle and keeps the reader riveted for more. This book is a definite page turner, and I would recommend it for anyone who loves and believes in the supernatural, angels and demons, and reincarnation.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

It really is a stunning cover .


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Ali, I just wish it would help sell my book more.

Kim


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

* # 55 in the Top 100 on Amazon UK - Bestsellers in Children's Action & Adventure Literature!*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/367114031/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_6_last#3

Kim


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Thar really is a stunning cover. 

Curious (as I am wrapping up Book 1 in a planned series myself)...when do you plan on releasing Book 2?  I have seriously considering waiting until Book 2 is also done and releasing them at the same time...


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Bnapier!

The second book should be out in about 2 months. All depends on what my editor will think   

Kim


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

*BOOK TOUR COMING SOON! * 
As of June 1st - i'll be participating in a Blog Tour from: Book Lovin Bitches. There'll be interviews, guest posts, book giveaways - and lots more. I'm super excited! 
Come check it out! I'll be on the following blogs:

*http://booklovinbitches.blogspot.com/2011/05/marked-soul-guardians-bk-1-by-kim.html*

Kim 
http://kim-richardson.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's another interview:

Adventures in writing:

http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/05/30/interview-with-kim-richardson/

Kim


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

*Interview & Giveaway, Marked, Soul Guardians by Kim Richardson* 
Another Blog interview and a chance to win a free copy of Marked. Check out the interview on the link below. More to come on my Book Tour!

http://seeingnight.blogspot.com/2011/06/interview-giveaway-marked-soul.html


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

If you're looking for something original, you might like MARKED. A YA Urban Fantasy.


Here is a brief blurb:

Sixteen year-old Kara Nightingale’s ordinary life is suddenly turned upside-down when she dies in a freak accident, and she wakes up in a strange new world with a new career—as a rookie for the Guardian Angel Legion. Kara hurtles towards dangerous missions with the help of her Petty Officer and friend, David. 
But when she discovers a Mark on her leg, the entire Legion accuses her of being a Demon spy. Angels are dying, and David begins to pull away from her. Can Kara prove her innocence as she becomes the Legion’s only hope?

It’s going to take a miracle to save the Legion, and Kara’s luck has just run out...


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

Another 5 star review for MARKED.

*Very original and funny!*

Marked was a great read with a fun character, Kara, who used to live a rather mundane life that consisted of painting and eating ice-cream all the time before she's hit by a bus and dies. Waking up she finds herself in an elevator, light engulfing her as she's taken to Orientation. Pretty soon it becomes clear: prior to her birth, Kara was marked and now she's dead and alone in Heaven, waiting for her apprenticeship to begin. David is supposed to teach her how to be a guardian angel, which is the responsible position of leading souls safely to where they're supposed to go. Now that Kara would rather leave to someone she feels is more suited for the task, like David.

David does his job well, and soon Kara realised she likes him more than she should, which is a major distraction because something's wrong. You see, Kara is supposed to save mortals from demons who feed on their souls. But instead, of saving the ones she's supposed to save, Kara keeps drawing demons to her, risking both her and the mortals' souls. 
It seems the angels were not the only ones who marked Kara. David and Kara are running out of time in their endeavours to find out what's going on before Kara is lost forever.

Marked is original, well-written and surprisingly easy to follow and to get into, which I didn't expect given the strong need for world building due to the ethereal setting and fantasy elements. I liked the voice (Kara picking a sword because it sparkles and is pretty was so funny). It's also a fast-paced story, and it's certainly very refreshing to see something that hasn't been done before. The story kept me guessing until the very end. I couldn't put it down. The romance elements were laden with chemistry. I hope there's going to be a sequel soon. I recommend this one to all YA and fantasy readers.


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you looking for something new and original? You might like to try, *MARKED * - YA Urban fantasy written for young adults.

The sequel, *Elemental*, is coming out at the end of the month.


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

*5 star review from READERS FAVORITE - "Book Reviews and Awards contest"*

MARKED, Soul Guardians Book 1 - YA Fantasy

READERS FAVORITE - BOOK REVIEWS AND AWARDS

Reviewed by Sylvia H. for ReadersFavorite.com
In Marked, Soul Guardians Book One by Kim Richardson, Kara Nightingale is chosen to be part of the legion of angels who are chosen to become guardian angels, or soul savers. After sixteen-year-old Kara is hit by a bus, her soul is saved, and she becomes one of the chosen: a guardian angel for others whose lives suddenly ended as tragically as hers did. The story follows Kara and her guardian angel keeper, petty officer David, as they attempt to save souls from the demons and as they try to keep the demons at bay. At the same time, they must guard their own angel life force from the demons. Kara and David's soul saving assignments become much more difficult when they discover that the demons are actually after Kara and that she has been "marked." The story continues with Kara being forced to prove she is innocent of being a traitor. She is sent on a life changing special assignment, or "Life Quest," that will change life as she knows it forever.

I really loved this book from the beginning to the end, and I can't wait to read the sequel, Book Two. I really enjoyed how Kim Richardson's story takes unexpected twists and turns at almost every angle and keeps the reader riveted for more. This book is a definite page turner, and I would recommend it for anyone who loves and believes in the supernatural, angels and demons, and reincarnation.


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

If you're looking for something original, you might like MARKED. A YA Urban Fantasy.


Here is a brief blurb:

Sixteen year-old Kara Nightingale’s ordinary life is suddenly turned upside-down when she dies in a freak accident, and she wakes up in a strange new world with a new career—as a rookie for the Guardian Angel Legion. Kara hurtles towards dangerous missions with the help of her Petty Officer and friend, David. 
But when she discovers a Mark on her leg, the entire Legion accuses her of being a Demon spy. Angels are dying, and David begins to pull away from her. Can Kara prove her innocence as she becomes the Legion’s only hope?

It’s going to take a miracle to save the Legion, and Kara’s luck has just run out...


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

Rookie Angel story Nabs Nomination!

I'm thrilled to announce that my book *MARKED * is a finalist at *READERS FAVORITE AWARDS* in the Fantasy/Fiction category.

Winners will be revealed September 1/2011.

http://readersfavorite.com/201 1-award-contest-winners.htm


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

MARKED - a YA Urban Fantasy. Only $ 0.99 cents.


Here is a brief blurb:

Sixteen year-old Kara Nightingale’s ordinary life is suddenly turned upside-down when she dies in a freak accident, and she wakes up in a strange new world with a new career—as a rookie for the Guardian Angel Legion. Kara hurtles towards dangerous missions with the help of her Petty Officer and friend, David. 
But when she discovers a Mark on her leg, the entire Legion accuses her of being a Demon spy. Angels are dying, and David begins to pull away from her. Can Kara prove her innocence as she becomes the Legion’s only hope?

It’s going to take a miracle to save the Legion, and Kara’s luck has just run out...  


ELEMENTAL (BOOK 2) is on its way.


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

Look for *MARKED * on Amazon for only $ 0.99 cents.

*HORIZON*, book 3 available in December.
Happy reading!

Kim Richardson


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

MARKED, FREE ON AMAZON

I'm thrilled to announce that my book MARKED, a READERS FAVORITE AWARD WINNER, is now FREE on Amazon

Give it a try!


Kim Richardson


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

MARKED, SOUL GUARDIANS BOOK 1
by Kim Richardson

*OVER 1 MILLION DOWNLOADS*

Sixteen-year-old Kara Nightingale is unpopular, awkward and positively ordinary-that is until one day she is struck by a bus and dies...

Within moments her life changes from ordinary to extraordinary as she wakes up in a mysterious world with a new career-as a rookie for the Guardian Angel Legion. Kara is pulled into the supernatural where monkeys drive the elevators, oracles scurry above giant crystal balls and where demons feed on the souls of mortals.

When an Elemental child is kidnapped, Kara is sent on a danger-filled quest and plunges into a situation more dangerous and deadly than anything she could ever imagine.

From the best-selling author comes this captivating, funny debut novel and winner of the Readers' Favorite Award.

Marked (Soul Guardians, Book 1)


----------

